# The 'Bad Deal' Thread Closed



## 23cicero (Mar 25, 2008)

Does anyone know why the mod/s closed the thread about the bad deal on the effects buy/sell thread?

I'm relatively new here and I don't know all the rules but 

a) I found it the most useful way to keep in contact with the other members who are having the same trouble 
b) I found it very helpful in this matter to hear the comments from the other members -- I haven't really run into this type of trouble before and I am certainly open to other's suggestions on how to best deal with it.
c) I also found it very reassuring to be reminded of how many super-thoughtful members there are on this forum in the light of this one stinker.

If I'm totally out of line or it's in bad taste to continue with a 'negative' thread then I totally understand and I apologize for this thread as well. However, while I realize that such dramatic threads have a voyeuristic characteristic about them in my case I actually found the thread particularly useful.

Thanks.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Don't know for sure, but I did mention it to the mods the other day. One post has already been deleted from that thread. The OP can also come in at any time and nuke the entire thread AFAIK, which would make it difficult to show a history to paypal. 
If anyone stepped out of line, it was probably me for advocating kicking the guy in the nuts


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> Don't know for sure, but I did mention it to the mods the other day. One post has already been deleted from that thread. The OP can also come in at any time and nuke the entire thread AFAIK, which would make it difficult to show a history to paypal.
> If anyone stepped out of line, it was probably me for advocating kicking the guy in the nuts


I sent a message to the mods apologizing (if it was deemed that I had stepped out of line in some way).

Sorry to all those involved if I screwed up in some way.

Dave


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> probably me for advocating kicking the guy in the nuts


Ah-ha! The Scottish Solution. That, or the Glasgow Kiss, would get the job done!


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> Ah-ha! The Scottish Solution. That, or the Glasgow Kiss, would get the job done!


It's merely the last resort of diplomacy before you start photoshopping his girlfriend's head onto action shots of Jenna Jameson and posting them on 4chan.

EDIT: I also don't see what greco has to apologise for either. His posts were perfectly reasonable unless I missed one...I see no screwups on his part.
EDIT#2: ...especially in comparison to mine


----------



## 23cicero (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh Dev,

I didn't realize that your "soccer solution" was casually directed _towards_ our troublemaker in your last post. That might have done it. I think with your first post one could construe it's meaning to relate to the Red Card. That is, like Gregory49, if you don't play fair then you can't play at all. Wasn't that the the idea behind the post? I feel like I've been kicked in the crackers... Or some bad guy, like Vinnie Jones, has a hold of me and won't let go.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

See -- 23cicero is always the statesman, and is right there with the benefit of the doubt  
If even _he's_ given up on gregory49, all hope of redemption may be lost...


----------



## 23cicero (Mar 25, 2008)

Ah yes, 'Cicero the Statesman'. Well hopefully I don't end up like him...

Anyway, back to the point:

Gregory49 responded to Puckhead last night and said 'the stuff is on the way'.

And Yet, he didn't feel any need to contact Devnulljp, NB-Terry, or myself.


enough said.


The mantra 'it's on the way' gets a little tiresome after a month...


ps. I do like your photshop idea but that's only if things don't get resolved.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Maybe he has only received the one paypal dispute so far ? I don't know how fast those work but it may vary in each case .


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm reading this thread...but I ain't sayin *nuttin*

Dave


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

23cicero said:


> Or some bad guy, like Vinnie Jones, has a hold of me and won't let go.


For those that don't recognize Vinnie Jones above (the guy doing the "clutching") he's the same Vinnie Jones who went on to star in "Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels", "Snatch" etc:

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0005068/


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

nitehawk55 said:


> Maybe he has only received the one paypal dispute so far ? I don't know how fast those work but it may vary in each case .


View case history

* * Nov. 14, 2008 - PayPal: Email sent to seller
* * Nov. 14, 2008 - PayPal: Email sent to buyer
* Nov. 14, 2008 - Buyer: Dispute escalated to claim
* * Nov. 14, 2008 - PayPal: Email sent to seller
* * Nov. 13, 2008 - PayPal: Email sent to seller
* Nov. 13, 2008 - PayPal: Email sent to buyer
* Nov. 14, 2008 - Buyer: Dispute filed


I sent him cash on Oct 21. Haven't heard from him since. I've sent 3 emails since the Nov 11, all of which have been ignored. so, I waited patiently for 3 weeks for either gear or contact. neither of which came.
So far, he's ignored me and my paypal dispute completely.



bagpipe said:


> For those that don't recognize Vinnie Jones above (the guy doing the "clutching") he's the same Vinnie Jones who went on to star in "Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels", "Snatch" etc:


Vinnie's baaaad. Wonder if we could hire him...
[youtube=Option]83dHET-3gZM[/youtube]

I love the understatement on the GC profile page: "gregory49 has not made any friends yet"


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

This is truly sad news. I am a fairly new member to this forum, but I have made roughly a half dozen transactions (both buyng & selling), and they have all been great experiences. I hope this incident hasn't ruined it for the "newer" members (such as myself) who wish to deal honestly & with integrity. What really bugs me is I was interested in the POG that was for sale. lol. However, in all seriousness, I hope things get resolved.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

One guy here received a bad rep from someone and threatened to sue GuitarsCanada if all his posts, threads started and that particular thread that started it all were not removed. I think being pointed out in a 'Bad Deal' thread would provoke someone to do the same ???


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> For those that don't recognize Vinnie Jones above (the guy doing the "clutching") he's the same Vinnie Jones who went on to star in "Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels", "Snatch" etc:
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0005068/


And damned if the other bloke didn't go on to have his own Television show too...










But seriously, I'd like to know how this situation ends. Sometime impatience can get the best of us and there might be a legitimate explanation , but if he's logging on to other boards and ignoring e-mails and PM's here I think he has some splainin' to do. I've done tons of good deals here, and want to keep it that way.



Pete


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

yup i agree with sneaky, hes got to explain hisself. this is a pretty small community, and were all looking out for each other. if theres a shark in the water we yell shark

devnulljp said


> I sent him cash on Oct 21. Haven't heard from him since. I've sent 3 emails since the Nov 11, all of which have been ignored. so, I waited patiently for 3 weeks for either gear or contact. neither of which came.
> So far, he's ignored me and my paypal dispute completely.


devnulljp participates in this forum to a degree that would incline me to trust him and his experiences with others. he sent cash and got nothing, not even a note of explanation. and as far as i know, the seller hasnt bothered to defend himself here. nobody else here wants to get screwed in this way, and feedback like this needs to be made available for future buyers.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Sneaky said:


> And damned if the other bloke didn't go on to have his own Television show too...


Nahh. The other guy is Gazza, Paul Gascoine, who was sort of the proto-Beckham. Like a trial run in the media, but even more witless.










...and not at all Scottish.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

OK, our newfound friend is banned/suspended on TGP and Birds & Moons pending resolution. He's being hounded by Paypal. I'm working on the plague of boils and locusts...

Anyone else have any other ideas? 
Is his account still active here?


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

23cicero said:


> Ah yes, 'Cicero the Statesman'. Well hopefully I don't end up like him...


 good joke


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> I'm working on the plague of boils and locusts...
> 
> Anyone else have any other ideas?
> Is his account still active here?



Maybe a reverse sort of exorcism, so that projectile vomiting and explosive diarrhea is daily occurrence ??


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> One guy here received a bad rep from someone and threatened to sue GuitarsCanada if all his posts, threads started and that particular thread that started it all were not removed. I think being pointed out in a 'Bad Deal' thread would provoke someone to do the same ???


I can't speak for anyone else but I simply utilized the buyer & seller feedback thread to voice my dissatisfaction around a "bad deal". That particular post is now my signature, which I think serves other members. It's the gift that keeps on giving! :wave:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I finally got in contact with the other buyer on that original thread - billygoat. And yes he says he bought the pedal and hasn't received it or heard anything either. I'm noticing a pattern here...that's 5 for 5.


----------



## 23cicero (Mar 25, 2008)

What a scammer...

Has anyone ever heard of or run into a scenario like this before and involved the police? It is fraud. 

We'll see how the Paypal disputes work out in the next week or so and whether he comes forward with some kind of explanation but I think I will involve the St. John's police. It's one thing when a deal doesn't work out because the item is "not quite as described" or does not work as well as expected. But this situation, as it stands right now, is 5 counts of blatant theft.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

More interesting info coming in on TGP:


----------



## billygoat (Jun 26, 2008)

I heard from him regarding the paypal dispute today, he says I'll have a tracking number since friday. I am going to wait and see, but I'm not optimistic. If I don't see something, I'll escalate to a paypal claim. Let me know if there's anything i can do to help. I can make a statement, provide records, whatever is necessary. 

It's really disheartening to see someone try to do the "take the money and run scam".


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Two new heads have popped up on the TGP thread. One guy eventually got his gear, but received the same runaround we've been getting. The other seems to have fallen for the _stall-until-it's-too-late-for-a-paypal-dispute_ thing. That certainly is beginning to sound like the MO. Unless the guy moves a lot and has a lot of computer trouble. What we've heard in this case is: the gear will go out soon; the gear has gone out already but regular instead of express; I'm surprised you haven't received it yet I'll check with the PO; the one time a tracking # does come through (in NB_Terry's case*) it was actually mailed yesterday despite the BS stories about how it had been shipped a month ago, then hadn't been shipped, then a refund was coming, _etc._; All I've got is radio silence. 

*Seems like he has actually finally shipped _something_ to Terry. We're all waiting with 'bated breath to see what shows up...

I still haven't heard from him and he still hasn't responded to my PP claim (and he turned me into a newt).

Either way, this guy is bad news. 










BAN HIM!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

How about turning him into a Newt ???



devnulljp said:


> BAN HIM!


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> How about turning him into a Newt ???


I think he's already a louse.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

yea, like it's not like youse got a bag that was all leaf & seeds man....like youse got nuttin....real bummer man.........


all joking asside...........technically couldn't this individual use another computer and re-register on a forum and scam again?????


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

RIFF WRATH said:


> all joking asside...........technically couldn't this individual use another computer and re-register on a forum and scam again?????


paypal needs to connect to a bank account, therefore his real name.
the folks who have read the transaction thread or the one on TGP have his real name.
I know that technically doesn't stop him, but his reputation is certainly spreading throught the communities.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

RIFF WRATH said:


> yea, like it's not like youse got a bag that was all leaf & seeds man....like youse got nuttin....real bummer man.........
> all joking asside...........technically couldn't this individual use another computer and re-register on a forum and scam again?????


Yes, of course. But...
we shall fight on the seas and oceans,
we shall fight with growing confidence and growing strength in the air, we shall defend our Island, whatever the cost may be,
we shall fight on the beaches,
we shall fight on the landing grounds,
we shall fight in the fields and in the streets,
we shall fight in the hills;
we shall never surrender

Never, ever, stand between a Scotsman and his cash.

I'm kinda surprised those TGPers haven't russled up a posse and come north...

I don't know how the mods deal with that sort of account reincarnation thing.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> Don't know for sure, but I did mention it to the mods the other day. One post has already been deleted from that thread. The OP can also come in at any time and nuke the entire thread AFAIK, which would make it difficult to show a history to paypal.
> If anyone stepped out of line, it was probably me for advocating kicking the guy in the nuts


The thread was closed because you PMed me asking me to do so.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Was this asshole named GuitarNewfie or something? If so, he's known on Locals too as a scammer.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> The thread was closed because you PMed me asking me to do so.


Thank you Jeff.


----------



## 23cicero (Mar 25, 2008)

Just an update on our louse:

I received a note from Paypal with a tracking number from Paypal that suggests that "something" is headed my way. Hopefully, it's the two pedals I paid for but it could just as easily be a pack of gum or a picture of ding-dong giving me the finger. We'll see. It's interesting to note that he shipped it off at the veryabsolutelastminute. Paypal would've given a refund tomorrow. What a clown.

Anway: Terry-Puckhead-Billygoat-Devnulljp: Do you have any news? I'm particularly interested in you guys that got tracking numbers last week. Have you received your stuff? I have this unnerving feeling that he just used your tracking number to keep paypal off his back in regards to my case.

Anyway, that's where I'm at in regards to the drama.


Where's Jack Bauer when you need him...









"WHERE ARE THE PEDALS???!!!!!!!!"


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Our boy is all class.
Here's mine. By default...


> Status
> This claim has been decided in your favor and you'll receive a refund.
> What happens next
> Please allow up to 7 days for the refund to appear in your account. Once the refund is complete, the case will be closed.


(I'd still rather have Vinnie on the case... )

So we just basically gave this clown a 6 week interest-free loan.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

I never did get a tracking number, though throughout it he has claimed to have shipped my stuff out Oct 18. my paypal claim is "still awaiting a reply from the other party"

I'm very interested to see what Terry's package will be.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

So, someone talk to me about small claims court in Canada. PM is fine.
Thanks


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Not trying to stir the pot, but I have to ask...did he ever send out the pedals in the end? If not, did you guys get your Paypal refund (if you used Paypal)?


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

mario said:


> Not trying to stir the pot, but I have to ask...did he ever send out the pedals in the end? If not, did you guys get your Paypal refund (if you used Paypal)?


I got my pedal approximately 5 weeks after I paid for it. 

If it wasn't for the Paypal claim I initiated, I'm sure I would have gotten nothing.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I've banned Greg today. We have 2 members that won't be getting their money back.

I've moved the thread to the general For Sale section, I've also edited it so that internet search engines will associate his name as a scammer and hopefully the word will spread.

http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=17197


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I've banned Greg today. We have 2 members that won't be getting their money back.
> 
> I've moved the thread to the general For Sale section, I've also edited it so that internet search engines will associate his name as a scammer and hopefully the word will spread.
> 
> http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=17197


Well played Jeff. It was/is a dicey situation and you guys have played it perfectly - keeping the public well informed but in a manner that does not risk us losing any of the forum we love.


----------

